# Pregnant Stray Cat?



## A.H.K (9 mo ago)

I am totally new to this site, and am worried for Gypsy, an adult female cat. She’s a stray, but lives in my backyard, I feed her, I pet her, but she is free to wander off whenever. She was born a stray, and I doubt she would adjust well to a domesticated life. She was given birth twice before, both litters perfectly healthy, but I was not around to see her pregnant, nor have I ever seen a pregnant cat. Is she pregnant, if so, when will she give birth? I’ve attached pictures below. Let me know if you need more, and I can post them. Her stomach seems very bloated, she is sleeping almost all day, and she is being very very cuddly. Her nipples are a pinkish - white.


----------



## miscellaneous (May 24, 2021)

It's very good that you're taking care of her! I don't know if she's pregnant or not, but I strongly recommend that you take her to a Vet for a checkup, and have her spayed as soon as possible.


----------

